# Russian Cake



## milford62 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am looking for a cake with yeast in the batter.  Years & years ago, in my younger days, a Russian friend of mine got me a birthday cake. She said it was from a Russian bakery. 2 layer frosted cake. Don't remember the taste, but it was tall and the texture was very coarse. Reminded me of a carrot cake. She said it was made with yeast. I've never run across yeast in cake batter. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

MILFORD62:

  Good afternoon. Milford go to "GOOGLE" & write in the search box the following words.

RUSSIAN CAKE RECIPE USING YEAST IN THE BATTER

There you will find many recipes for you to look over. If after you chose one & you require assistance post back there will be someone here that will help you put the recipe together.

Good luck & enjoy the rest of the day.

  Z~BESTUS.


----------



## milford62 (Feb 24, 2016)

Z~BESTUS said:


> MILFORD62:
> 
> Good afternoon. Milford go to "GOOGLE" & write in the search box the following words.
> 
> ...


Should I take this as my first "sarcastic insult?" I HAVE looked. Both years ago, when it was fresh, and now. I am not interested in Russian Kulich or Mazurka.

Please don't antagonize the new people on this forum.


----------



## milford62 (Feb 24, 2016)

P.S. You can take me off your forum list. I'm not coming back here again to be treated like an idiot.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Please don't do that. The response you got is not typical of the majority of people on this forum. Others would have tried to help I'm sure, but they may be like me - clueless about Russian cakes.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm intrigued by the idea that a yeasted cake would have a course texture. Yeast would make it a dough, which usually would not have that texture. Since she got it at a bakery, do you know what made her so sure it was a yeasted recipe?


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

It kind of defeats the purpose of Chef Talk when you're being directed to Google when posing a question. Yes, anyone can search Google for the answer to their question. And while Google may be good starting point, Chef Talk lets you interact with professionals and home cooks alike. Each group brings its own unique blend of strengths and weaknesses to the discussion. An answer from a knowledgeable member helps you gain the information that you're looking for. Members may not be able to provide all of the answers. What they can do is help you hone your quest for information, sharpen your technique or point you in the right direction.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

There is a Polish yeast cake (ciasto drozdzowe). It usually isn't layered and frosted, but it can be





  








?u=http%3A%2F%2Fkuchnia.blomedia.pl%2Fi%2Fblogaggr




__
cheflayne


__
Feb 25, 2016


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

SeabeeCook said:


> It kind of defeats the purpose of Chef Talk when you're being directed to Google when posing a question. Yes, anyone can search Google for the answer to their question. And while Google may be good starting point, Chef Talk lets you interact with professionals and home cooks alike. Each group brings its own unique blend of strengths and weaknesses to the discussion. An answer from a knowledgeable member helps you gain the information that you're looking for. Members may not be able to provide all of the answers. What they can do is help you hone your quest for information, sharpen your technique or point you in the right direction.


Great post, couldn't agree more.


----------



## mattm (Jan 25, 2016)

I guess he/she is not coming back =/


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

even though it is a bit late. I have found Pinterest of all places has many odd, niche recipes.

eyeing making this bad boy...

http://www.desifiesta.com/2013/12/bienenstich-kuchen-german-bee-sting-cake.html


----------



## krys (Aug 2, 2015)

Love Bienenstich! We always made it in a sheet pan. Now I am craving it.


----------



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

Those cakes look good Cheflayne and Dueh. I found one myself which looks good and unique. It says it is an Easter cake which I think I may give it a shot although I might practice it before the upcoming holiday.





  








1123340.jpg




__
chef lenny


__
Mar 3, 2016








The recipe for *Kulich (Russian Easter Cake)*


----------

